# Sub-woofer positioning



## aftigr (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello, building a house with media room. Installing a 7.2 system and won't be able to place subs up front. I read where placing them in the center of the room opposite sides of the theater seats was actually a better position.

Any reason this is a bad move?

Also, I was thinking about recessing the two subs in the side walls to be out of the walkway. Will this work or or be an acoustical strike-out? 

They are Klipsch SUB12s.

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

According to the Harman research, yes, mid sidewalls can be a good place. You might also try one on a side wall and one in the rear of the room.

Recessing a sub that's not designed to be inwall isn't really a good idea (or any speaker not designed for such either)

Bryan


----------

